# Sig+ava?



## Nathan-NL (Oct 26, 2008)

Could somebody make a sig+ava for me with "Time Hollow" as subject?

(Please don't put anything like "GBATemp" in it)


----------



## Ducky (Oct 26, 2008)

How about.. Giving us ... Pictures..? Maybe?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah man give us a clue!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Oct 26, 2008)

Ow, sorry man.

I'm active on an other forum and there it is not usual to give pics.

http://images.google.nl/images?hl=nl&q...oeken&gbv=2


----------



## jabjab (Oct 27, 2008)

lol at the 'giving pictures'
i think they would like you to actually choose some pics that you like to work from imstead of making them do EVERYTHING


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you planning to use the sigs in other forums too?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's an avatar using an image from your source.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Oct 28, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Are you planning to use the sigs in other forums too?
> Yes, I am.
> jabjablol at the 'giving pictures'
> i think they would like you to actually choose some pics that you like to work from imstead of making them do EVERYTHING


Well, there are not much good quality renders, any good quality will be accepted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@The first result: I like Sox, but I will wait until my internet works properly again.. (And maybe there will come some more results)


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 4, 2009)

I change my request a litte: anything is good, abstract, without using a render, but with my nick in it and not GBATemp.net.

Er..well..


----------

